# I never thought I'd say it but



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm done with Tekin i fried another RX8 last night and there customer service sucks as of late so I'm thinking of going BLUE.. Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Blue? Go Castle. I love tekin too but I run Castle as well.


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

I love my Castles. Never had a problem with my Mamba Max Pro in the B44, or the Sidewinder in my crawler. I have noticed that my Mamba Max Monster in the RC8e will occasionally shut off if I come down to flat on a big jump. It was on the car when i got it, so I'm gonna pull the case to see if it looks OK on the inside. If so, I'm gonna call castle.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Big Phil said:


> I'm done with Tekin i fried another RX8 last night and there customer service sucks as of late so I'm thinking of going BLUE.. Anyone tried them yet?


I know how you feel!! I did win the RC Pro race (2-1-1) this weekend with my Castle!:biggrin:
It does not have the same feel as sensored though. Not sure about the LRP?


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats Earl!!!


Earl_Sparky said:


> I know how you feel!! I did win the RC Pro race (2-1-1) this weekend with my Castle!:biggrin:
> It does not have the same feel as sensored though. Not sure about the LRP?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I'm done with Tekin i fried another RX8 last night and there customer service sucks as of late so I'm thinking of going BLUE.. Anyone tried them yet?


IT'S ABOUT TIME! I have 8 combos...2200, 2650, and 1800 and have only sent one esc back in over a year......go green!

I was gonna ask if you figured out the problem last night.

Will


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Earl_Sparky said:


> I know how you feel!! I did win the RC Pro race (2-1-1) this weekend with my Castle!:biggrin:
> It does not have the same feel as sensored though. Not sure about the LRP?


Congrats Eart! you know the finishing order?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Phil, PM Ron Taylor. Pretty sure he is or was running the LRP stuff.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

The only thing I know about their motors is that they are 2-pole, not 4-pole like Castle and Tekin. Their KVs are higher and I dont think they make as much torque.

Also you have to run an external BEC cause the LRP BEC cant run off 4s. Some info here and here and here. The ESC is basically a 1/10 ESC used to run on 1/8. This is what the manual says you have to do to make it work on 4s:


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Just get a Mamba Monster


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

B4Maz said:


> Just get a Mamba Monster


I agree, why go different and if there is something wrong or needs adjustment none of us can help you. Plus, the LRP have caught on fire in the past there at mikes burning right down to the chassis ekkk.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I never thought I'd say this: I am thinking of selling my Novarossi 5 plus-K or what ever they call it. To stick with my Werks ad GRP. That Nova is a headache....lol.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I must be the luckiest person in the world I haven't had one problem with my Tekin
I even bought a back up because of people burning them up.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

i burn my tekin rx8 up in my hyper10sc beacuse of bec and something else they send a whole new unit with 2050kv motor sold motor for novak 5.5t ballistic


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

B4Maz said:


> Just get a Mamba Monster


I'd run nitro first.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> I never thought I'd say this: I am thinking of selling my Novarossi 5 plus-K or what ever they call it. To stick with my Werks ad GRP. That Nova is a headache....lol.


Hey keep it on topic get that nitro carp outa here..lol


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey nitro isn't that fun either when you cant figure out what the hell is wrong with your engine, trust me its not fun going on the track like 100 times cause your engine keep shutting off .

atleast in electric you can figure out what the hell is the problem... lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, on that Nova, it was the clutch, one of the carbon shoes broke and it was throwing everything off. Going to GRP for a second see how that one fairs. 

Phill I just thought it was a general topic. Like I never thought I say this but....a big girl can be cute too....lol. For a little while at least...lol.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

The LRP needs an external BEC. It already costs more than the others, now you need a bec. no thanks. That said, I thought about putting one in a 4.4 sc running 2s.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> I'd run nitro first.


LOL, why do you despise castle so much?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> The LRP needs an external BEC. It already costs more than the others, now you need a bec. no thanks. That said, I thought about putting one in a 4.4 sc running 2s.


Technically you dont need an external BEC. According to the instrutction you get servo/receiver power from the balancing leads on the battery if its more than 2s. That is just ghetto. Running an external BEC is just easier.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, I don't do ghetto on $1500 car. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Yeah, I don't do ghetto on $1500 car. lol


Those that know you might disagree. :wink:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

amen


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

lol


----------

